# Skiff recommendations for AL



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

A lot of open water in the range you described. Definitely not tunnel or flat-bottom friendly. There are a lot of flats boats/skiffs that ride well in a chop and draft way less than 10 inches. That said, most of the areas I've been targeting (western FL Panhandle) don't really require a sub-7 inch draft. A Maverick/Hewes/ActionCraft style boat would be a nice complement for your bay and get you into the zone with comfort.


----------



## Tripletail (Apr 8, 2021)

Mc3 said:


> Looking into getting a flats boat. Most of my current fishing is from my bay boat, it can float in 15 in of water, but it lives on my lift and is a pain to trailer anywhere. I'm looking to get into skinnier water for some sight fishing. I've done plenty of salt water fly fishing on skiffs in Louisiana, Florida panhandle, and the Keys, but always with a guide.
> 
> Most of my skiff fishing will be from the Biloxi Marsh to the Pensacola area.
> 
> I guess my question is what draft would be adequate to fish in this area? I'm guessing a tunnel hull or flatter bottomed boat that drafts 5 inches will be less than comfortable in any sort of choppy conditions. But will a boat with a better ride that drafts10 inches really limit the fishing here?


Keep your bay boat and get a tps if you can swing it, our area demands a swiss army skiff if you want to do it all. I have been on a bunch of different skiffs and something like a marquesa or a vantage seems to be the answer and as zika said, a hewes or similar flats boat can do alot, but if you already have a bay boat and you can have a small skiff to trailer to skinny areas that just is ideal, if you are selling the bay boat, a skiff on the large side will be the most versatile. Have gone to the rigs offshore and flats under 1ft in the same day in an 18ft skiff, no mater what you will have to pick your days. If you are from here you know the weather can change in minutes for sure.


----------



## GitFishin (May 10, 2019)

I fish that water and have a Skeeter SX240 and a HB Guide. With those two I can fish anything out to the barrier islands but going further south is reserved for the nice days. I'm consolidating them and going to a 21 Chittum all carbon that should give me similar range.


----------



## isubarui (Aug 10, 2015)

Plenty of boats available that will draft less than 10 inches for your needs. If youre using it as you described you have plenty of options to choose from like those listed depending on the price you want to pay.


----------



## JSFalcon (Oct 7, 2021)

I range from MS barrier islands to Pensacola, with most of my focus being Mobile Bay/MS sound. I fish out of an East Cape Vantage. It does most everything I need, and drafts about 8-9” with a Zuke 90. I’ve taken it into the gulf on FLAT days. I also run the shipping channel in middle of Mobile Bay and triple tail fish out of it. I only fish big water on days below 15 knot winds. That limits me somewhat, but you can always just go fish protected waters on those days. Eventually I will own a 24’ bay boat in addition to my skiff. I would not want to get caught in 20+ mph winds in Mobile Bay or MS sound in it.


----------



## TravHale (May 17, 2019)

I was considering a skiff for the areas you mentioned, but realized a skiff is pretty limited in those areas, and there aren't a ton of really shallow flats anyway. I compromised on a 21ft bay boat (Sportsman 214T). Xplor makes some interesting skiffs that might be better suited to the areas you're wanting to fish.


----------



## Tripletail (Apr 8, 2021)

Fished alot out of skrams x18 xplor which is in the classified section and it is a capable skiff for sure, we've been all over our area in it. Poles good and can hit the bay and beach comfortably when not too nasty.


----------



## GitFishin (May 10, 2019)

GitFishin said:


> I fish that water and have a Skeeter SX240 and a HB Guide. With those two I can fish anything out to the barrier islands but going further south is reserved for the nice days. I'm consolidating them and going to a 21 Chittum all carbon that should give me similar range.


Another thought. I started fishing this area out of the Skeeter and then bought the HB. It was amazing how much inshore area the smaller, lighter boat opened up to me.


----------



## Mc3 (5 mo ago)

GitFishin said:


> Another thought. I started fishing this area out of the Skeeter and then bought the HB. It was amazing how much inshore area the smaller, lighter boat opened up to me.


That's what I'm thinking. Definitely keeping the bay boat, it really does everything my family wants to do, and most of my fishing needs as well. But keeping it on the lift somewhat limits my fishing days, as I rarely head out across the bay when its blowing 15+.

I appreciate all of the advice, sounds like I can do plenty of fishing around here with an 8-10 in draft....


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

No matter what you do if you fish from a skiff you WILL get caught in open water and wonder if you are going to get back to the dock. Pay attention to the weather and picking your days is important. But there has been several days when the weather forecasts were all in agreement that it was going to be a decent day wind wise. Then I have been out to the islands and the wind starts picking up and the next thing you know its blowing 20+. It will happen to you. Make sure you have all the safety gear and use it. 

Now the slightly good news. What I discovered, especially on the disaster day this spring, is that these boats are more capable than I am.....lo


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

GitFishin said:


> I fish that water and have a Skeeter SX240 and a HB Guide. With those two I can fish anything out to the barrier islands but going further south is reserved for the nice days. I'm consolidating them and going to a 21 Chittum all carbon that should give me similar range.


Are you thinking you are going to pole that Chittum?


----------



## GitFishin (May 10, 2019)

ifsteve said:


> Are you thinking you are going to pole that Chittum?


Not a poler but I plan to take a swing at it and see if I like it


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

GitFishin said:


> Not a poler but I plan to take a swing at it and see if I like it


Good luck.


----------



## GitFishin (May 10, 2019)

You sound like you have some thoughts on that. Would love to hear them!


----------



## KimmerIII (Feb 9, 2017)

Fish all that area. Between my dad and I we have a Maverick Mirage II, a Gordon Waterman and a Blackjack 256. 

The reality is that you can get in the marsh in the maverick and go 90% of the places. We run that boat to Chandeleur on certain days. The gordon will beat your teeth in if there are any waves but it is the best poling skiff Ive ever been on and perfect for everywhere in the marsh. The maverick and gordon are fine for barrier islands on certain days. The blackjack is great for the MS sound, mobile bay, and running to chandeleur as well. Keep the bay boat and get a skiff.


----------



## GitFishin (May 10, 2019)

ifsteve said:


> Good luck.


You sound like you have some thoughts on that. Would love to hear them!


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

GitFishin said:


> You sound like you have some thoughts on that. Would love to hear them!


I have not been on a Chitum 21 so take this with a grain of salt. I do not consider that something you are going to pole much. Too long. IMO.


----------



## GitFishin (May 10, 2019)

ifsteve said:


> I have not been on a Chitum 21 so take this with a grain of salt. I do not consider that something you are going to pole much. Too long. IMO.


It will be interesting but I know a lot of people that do pole them. They weigh the same or less than a lot of 18 footers but I agree the extra length is bound to make it a bit tougher.


----------



## Tilly_Copano (Feb 12, 2017)

I run an EVO X out of Biloxi to the islands, LA marsh and offshore on super flat days. It has been great but I still have to pick my days and watch the weather closely. The only thing I would change is a higher horsepower motor, draft isn’t that big of an issue but I do wish I could run 40+ mph on calm days.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Tilly_Copano said:


> I run an EVO X out of Biloxi to the islands, LA marsh and offshore on super flat days. It has been great but I still have to pick my days and watch the weather closely. The only thing I would change is a higher horsepower motor, draft isn’t that big of an issue but I do wish I could run 40+ mph on calm days.


Yeah but the bigger motor on the X makes it squat in the back. Not near as nice a poling skiff then.


----------



## lyon (4 mo ago)

A Maverick is probably your best bet. I cant think of anywhere from Pensacola Bay to Delacroix that you would need a skinnier skiff.

I had a smaller skiff and a bay boat and tried out just about everything until I got the Mirage. I even met Hal Chittum in Hopedale and tried out the 21, which, surprisingly, isn't a bad poling boat, especially for the northern gulf.

I take mine to Chandy a lot and the barrier islands all the time.


----------



## Mc3 (5 mo ago)

Thanks for the responses, I picked up my new-to-me sled yesterday. @ifsteve may recognize it.....

Now I need to put it to use!!


----------



## TravHale (May 17, 2019)

Mc3 said:


> Thanks for the responses, I picked up my new-to-me sled yesterday. @ifsteve may recognize it.....
> 
> Now I need to put it to use!!
> 
> View attachment 219968


Looks great man. Hope it works out for you in your area.


----------



## KimmerIII (Feb 9, 2017)

Cool. Say hello if you run across us. Both maverick and Gordon have “Gulf coast fly fishing school” on them. The blackjack is light blue. Fished chandy last Thursday in the maverick from ocean springs. It’s about to turn on!


----------



## Sirhc30 (7 mo ago)

Nice ride, a solid choice for the areas you mentioned. Just be careful in the marshes on an outgoing tide.


----------



## Tripletail (Apr 8, 2021)

Congrats man! Perfect for our area, I think it'll serve you well! Get some slime on it!


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Chittum 21 poles better than a vantage or a maverick 18 in my experience. But it should for what it costs.


----------



## JSFalcon (Oct 7, 2021)

Awesome, congrats!! I'll keep an eye out for another Vantage on the water around here. Come say hi if you ever see this one!


----------



## KYgheenoe (3 mo ago)

I have a place in AL, Im out of KY. I bring my Gheenoe classic down and love it, but you have to know your limits with the gheenoe. if I was permanent, I would go Hells Bay, Maverick.


----------



## KYgheenoe (3 mo ago)

Fishshoot said:


> Chittum 21 poles better than a vantage or a maverick 18 in my experience. But it should for what it costs.


Agreed, polling a Maverick is like polling a tank that doubles as a sailboat. But I still love fishing out of a Maverick


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Fishshoot said:


> Chittum 21 poles better than a vantage or a maverick 18 in my experience. But it should for what it costs.


For what it costs it should pole itself....lol


----------



## Baydreamer35 (Oct 17, 2014)

GitFishin said:


> Not a poler but I plan to take a swing at it and see if I like it


I used to pole my 21 mav The chittum ought to be a dream


----------

